# Injection pump for Shibaura SD2200



## mtman

I have a Shibaura SD2200 that is not getting fuel out of the pump. There are no blockages up to the pump. Would like to know if an injection pump for a Ford 1700 is interchangeable with the pump in the Shibaura. If not, where is the best place to try to get parts for this tractor?


Don


----------



## thepumpguysc

If you "floogle" sd2200 there is a utube video of an engine running with the side cover off the inj. pump. 
I have fixed many "on the tractor" by just removing the side cover and freeing up the control rack.
The hardest part about it is, getting the screws out of the cover..
You'll need a "hand impact driver" a hammer and the correct sized bit..
Fit the bit to the driver, smack it with a hammer.
I'll bet you find the control rack is stuck from rust.. when was the last time you put oil in the pump??
After you get the rack free'd, loosen the lines at the injectors a few turns..
and crank the engine till it squirts fuel.. DONT BURN UP THE STARTER !!
tighten the lines and off you go..


----------



## mikegunderson10

mtman said:


> I have a Shibaura SD2200 that is not getting fuel out of the pump. There are no blockages up to the pump. Would like to know if an injection pump for a Ford 1700 is interchangeable with the pump in the Shibaura. If not, where is the best place to try to get parts for this tractor?
> 
> 
> Don


I have the same pump. Can you help?


----------



## thepumpguysc

OF COURSE I CAN..
I’m “the pump guy”!!!
I told u to contact me at my home email..
[email protected]


----------

